# Bronchitis from smoking "low grade" marijuana?



## JayLookaLike (Jan 14, 2007)

A friend of mine, who has been smoking for a few years recently got a pretty nasty cough. When I asked him if it was because of smoking, he said he had gotten bronchitis because of smoking "too much schwag". Is that possible, or is it just from smoking too much overall? I know what alot of you are thinking, but he does use a _ridiculous_ amount (he has dropped out of school, and stays home everyday just to smoke).


----------



## Great Spirit (Jan 14, 2007)

Thats pretty disturbing that he dropped out of school. It gives the cannabis community a bad name and hurts the chance for legalization. Was it high school, or college? I would love to just sit home and smoke, but I also like doing other things while high besides just sit. Eh..maybe not a lot but you know what I mean. I wouldn't jeopardize a career though for weed. I love weed too and I consider it divine but I need a way to pay bills and support a family if I have  ever one of my own.


----------



## Droster (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmmm... I hope thats not true because Ive smoked alot of schwag back in the day lol.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 14, 2007)

I reckon tobacco is doing most of the damage. I'd say your mate is probably in denial.

Having said that I have smoked dodgy weed that's made me cough loads.

Peace :joint:


----------



## JayLookaLike (Jan 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, he dropped out of high school. Don't get me wrong, smoking MJ is okay, but when you drop out of school/let it affect your work/family, I think that's taking it a bit too far.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah ten years from now when hes too poor to buy himself a bag cause he is still making minimum wage he will be sorry. in my opinion not looking to great for the parents positive influence either.


----------



## Droster (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah seriously where are the parents in all this? I know for a fact if I dropped out my parents wouuld beat the crap out of me and thats a fact.


----------



## pussum (Jan 15, 2007)

I am sure he got sick because of him smoking for years. Smoking of any kind leaves you more susceptible to getting sick.


----------



## cdblop (Jan 15, 2007)

its not all over because he droped out lol, some of the smartest people i know didnt finish school just because they were mearly bored, tell your friend he should start vaporizin and slow down on the smokes, bronchitus leads to phamonia and that to death


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 17, 2007)

Chronic cough?  Yeah,  MJ is notorious for that.  I smoke stuff that is considered topgrade but I still have some of that. When I smoke more, I cough more. The problem with your friend is that he may either have an underlying lung condition that contributes (asthma, COPD) OR he is just smokin too much low grade grass.  I had a very mediocre harvest with a hermaphrodite and tried to compensate for the quality with smoking more. MISTAKE!!  I had a horrible cough as a result. 

I agree, vaping is probably better.  Much lower temps will result in less irritation.   I have a vaporizer but I tend to smoke glass bowls..  just tastes better..

I have not been sick in 2 years and I smoke MJ on a regular basis.  I think it has something to do with an underlying disorder and how much 'crap weed' you are smoking. 

 Smoking pot is just a symptom not a cause of lack of motivation and achievements.

I know plenty of 'motivated stoners' like myself who are doing plenty in their lives and smoking weed.  I have three college degrees,  run my own business, pay taxes, etc.  I have a pretty comparable life to someone who doesn't smoke.  I do not sell MJ and make all my income from completely different venues.

My neighbors are teachers,  real estate developers, govt employees and their substance of choice is alcohol.  I don't see them using it any differently than how I use MJ.  Personally I think I have the better substance! 

Anyone who blames pot, a computer game, rock lyrics, etc, is missing the point IMHO.   It's the person, not the product that is the issue.

Should your friend give up pot?  By all indications, absolutely, but just giving up a substance will not cure underlying problems.

While a person who smokes pot,  drops out of school, has problems with an occupation is an issue,  why not lay it on the person? Pot is a great way to forget all that,  but it's not a cause.


----------

